# Christmas 2017



## Relle (Dec 31, 2016)

Yes, it's started folks, another year.

51 weeks and it's back, no excuses.


----------



## powderpink (Dec 31, 2016)

Yes.
I've been waiting for this thread.

THIS YEAR I SHALL SUCCEED  (the more caps I use the better the chance, right?).

As a hobbyist, I think a good approach would be to craft/make something every month.
That way, if you fail later on in the year, you still have *somethig* from previous months to gift


----------



## CaraBou (Jan 1, 2017)

Will you bring back the cartoons?  I love seeing bunnies rule.


----------



## penelopejane (Jan 1, 2017)

I am glad you started to remind us early Relle.
Time seems to fly by. :dancingsanta:


----------



## penelopejane (Jan 1, 2017)

CaraBou said:


> Will you bring back the cartoons?  I love seeing bunnies rule.



Like this?


----------



## Relle (Jan 1, 2017)

The only trouble with the cartoons is, I'm having trouble posting them. In the past I found them, copy and pasted them, but now when I do that, all I get is the URL link, not the photo. It happened some time ago when something changed on the forum and I haven't been able to do it since. I love bunnies as you know, but not so much bugs bunny.

I'll have to have another go to see if I can get it back or do it another way. I hadn't been able to get into the Admin forum for 2 years when things changed, but can now.


----------



## Relle (Jan 8, 2017)

50 weeks now.
I can only put up a photo with a link
https://scontent-atl3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=f0c9acdc70d6b942f48126afddd5407a&oe=59222623


----------



## lenarenee (Jan 8, 2017)

I'm still listening to Christmas music from 2016!  Does that make me early, or late for Christmas?


----------



## Relle (Jan 21, 2017)

48 weeks left.

http://cuteanimalpicturesandvideos....evers-cute-holiday-christmas-picture-2012.jpg

Sorry about the links, I can't post photos direct anymore.


----------



## snappyllama (Jan 21, 2017)

No problems, I have plenty of time... I say every year.

Here's a bunny:


----------



## Relle (Jan 21, 2017)

I love that bunny, you should see how many I have saved in my Pinterest account.


----------



## Relle (Jan 28, 2017)

47 weeks left.

http://maxcdn.thedesigninspiration.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/Christmas-Animals-002.jpg


----------



## CaraBou (Jan 29, 2017)

^^Awww, yes, cats! Possibly the only critters cuter than bunnies.


----------



## Relle (Feb 4, 2017)

46 weeks left.
http://www.alamy.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/EBJ0WB-1024x681.jpg


----------



## Relle (Feb 11, 2017)

45 weeks left.
Yep, that's 45.
http://petslady.com/sites/default/files/inline-images/christmascritters.jpg


----------



## CaraBou (Feb 11, 2017)

Repeating Relle's last link cuz it's that darn cute


----------



## Relle (Apr 10, 2017)

36 weeks left.


----------



## Relle (May 7, 2017)

Nearly 32 weeks to go.


----------



## Spunky (May 7, 2017)

So what is everyone planning to do? Repeats of last year? Some new ones?


----------



## kchaystack (May 7, 2017)

Spunky said:


> So what is everyone planning to do? Repeats of last year? Some new ones?



Hide under a rock from Nov 1 to Dec 16th.


----------



## dixiedragon (May 7, 2017)

I really want to make the coal soaps someone else posted. I haven't seen a rock mold I like, so I'm actually planning to collect rocks and order some silicone and make my own. I figure if I get a REALLY REALLY discoloring FO - right now BB's Vanilla Bean is my top choice - then add just a bit of black to bump it over from dark dark brown to black, it won't make dark grey suds.


----------



## Spunky (May 7, 2017)

kchaystack said:


> Hide under a rock from Nov 1 to Dec 16th.



I snorted. ha. So would that be a soap rock? :razz: Would you be making your own mold like *dixiedragon's* coal or maybe free form it like Humblebee and Me's lumps of coal? Incidentally, my boys (5&6) watched this video today and they are all set to help me make coal. *dixiedragon*, that is a great idea about letting the FO make it brown and just add a bit of black oxide.

ETA: I did not realize posting a youtube video link to post the video and had to move it so it was not in the middle of a paragraph. 
[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lS87KUDg2Co"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lS87KUDg2Co[/ame]


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 7, 2017)

Spunky said:


> I snorted. ha. So would that be a soap rock? :razz: Would you be making your own mold like *dixiedragon's* coal or maybe free form it like Humblebee and Me's lumps of coal?



I made free form lumps of coal for "the boys" last Christmas. The soap is really nice.  I used smooth coconut charcoal and Cindy's recipe for African Black Soap here:

https://www.elementsbathandbody.com/Coconut-Carbon-Powder-Smooth.html

I used 2% charcoal, whoops! -- 1% would be better -- made the washcloth black... I included blue bath poufs which Cindy also has at an excellent price.

On another note, the best "Christmas" red is Nurture Soaps Really Red! Mica here:

https://nurturesoap.com/products/really-red-mica-powder-soap-colorant?variant=21308831686


----------



## Spunky (May 9, 2017)

I currently have been only using oxides and natural colorants but have been making my mica list! I have a long list from TKB (need bath bomb colorants and micas for makeup) which hopefully will be my mothers day gift. I've been working on  Nurture list and Really Red is #1 on the list! The problem is that I keep changing my mind about the FOs. Too many options!


----------



## Relle (May 27, 2017)

Down to 30 weeks now.

http://www.animal-space.net/2011/12/animals-wearing-santa-hats.html


----------



## Kamahido (May 27, 2017)

Joy!


----------



## SunRiseArts (May 28, 2017)

I feel like last Christmas was yesterday!  :-?


----------



## SunRiseArts (May 31, 2017)

lol Relle loves Christmas!  Me too.
You know what would be cool if possible?  (I do not mean to step on any toes ...)  a soap swap where we exchange Christmas a soap bar like a secret Santa!  :smalltree::dancingsanta:


----------



## Relle (Jun 11, 2017)

Now down to 28 weeks.
:smalltree::santa::santa:


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jun 11, 2017)

*HO HO HO?*  :lolno:   *NO NO NO!*  :crazy:

Thanks for the reminder, Relle. I need ideas for what to make for 11-13 year old boys. ??? In the past I've made lumps of coal soap; Monkey Farts hair & body shampoo; jelly soap; DIY foaming soap with foamer; other stuff I can't remember just now (CRS ). Any and all help appreciated...


----------



## Arimara (Jun 11, 2017)

Zany_in_CO said:


> *HO HO HO?*  :lolno:   *NO NO NO!*  :crazy:
> 
> Thanks for the reminder, Relle. I need ideas for what to make for 11-13 year old boys. ??? In the past I've made lumps of coal soap; Monkey Farts hair & body shampoo; jelly soap; DIY foaming soap with foamer; other stuff I can't remember just now (CRS ). Any and all help appreciated...



What's wrong with Magic Stink-away bars? Nobody likes a stinky boy, not even other stinky boys. You can also give them the "cop-out" gift of $20 via gift card. I guess it's just my family, but we all appreciate monetary gifts a little more than some gift we don't need (ie Calgon body products for me as it would break me out) but if you gave us something like socks, clothes, or a giftcard to Target, We'd really be thankful.


----------



## BattleGnome (Jun 11, 2017)

I found a dinosaur cupcake mold at Walmart a few weeks ago. It's a hit with my husband! I want to say the bars are in the 3-4oz range



Arimara said:


> . You can also give them the "cop-out" gift of $20 via gift card.



Or put $20 in a small plastic container and embed it in some m&p


----------



## Arimara (Jun 12, 2017)

BattleGnome said:


> I found a dinosaur cupcake mold at Walmart a few weeks ago. It's a hit with my husband! I want to say the bars are in the 3-4oz range
> 
> Or put $20 in a small plastic container and embed it in some m&p



I like that idea since it would incline people to use your soap... Sneaky!:think::twisted::mrgreen:


----------



## Relle (Jun 13, 2017)

Zany, how about M&P melted into a bag with the fishy's in the M&P.
:shark:  or M&P with spiders in a bar.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jun 13, 2017)

Zany_in_CO said:


> *HO HO HO?* :lolno: *NO NO NO!* :crazy:
> 
> Thanks for the reminder, Relle. I need ideas for what to make for 11-13 year old boys. ??? In the past I've made lumps of coal soap; Monkey Farts hair & body shampoo; jelly soap; DIY foaming soap with foamer; other stuff I can't remember just now (CRS ). Any and all help appreciated...


 

soap queen has a video on adding tattoos at the top or inside MP soap.  They are really cool, because you can use more grown up tattoos like dragons, etc.

Or also embed in MP?  There is the craze out there about these bags that bring little toys, but I am not are how expensive they are.  I have seen some at dollar tree.  But for that age group you can put mine craft embeds, or the night before Christmas?


----------



## Relle (Jun 25, 2017)

26 weeks to go. HO HO HO.  Half way there.


----------



## BattleGnome (Jun 25, 2017)

Relle said:


> Half way there.



Woah Oh


----------



## earlene (Jun 26, 2017)

Cool idea about putting money in the MP soap.  I don't even think you'd need to put it into a plastic container first.  I've laundered so many dollar bills, I can attest to their hardy response to a washer and dryer.  Well, that's my experience anyway.    The thought makes me want to try it. 

Zany, have you seen any cute car or truck molds?  It's hard to find molds with shapes boys would favor, but cars and trucks molds are available.  So are some molds for some sports teams, but they're a bit harder to find and pretty darn specific.  Also I've seen generic sports theme molds for basketballs, soccer balls, footballs, etc.  They always seem to be pretty small, more for candies or cupcake types of molds.  And sometimes ice-cube molds of the same genre.  But WSP has a couple at least and so does BrambleBerry at least in one of their kits.

But the Baseball soap mold is one I am considering for my brothers. We go to Spring Training in AZ every March, so a baseball theme is quite appropriate in our family.

I ran into molds for ice cubes for some state ball teams now and then, in fact have one for the neighboring state.  Still haven't seen one for the state where I live, but I haven't looked extensively either.


----------



## dixiedragon (Jun 26, 2017)

I love the money idea! You could get some dollar coins at the bank.

More in this vein - I'm thinking how gorgeous clear MP would be with shiny new pennies suspended in it.


----------



## FreeBird (Jun 26, 2017)

Man, I so didn't need to see this! :shock:


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jun 27, 2017)

I have seen pictures online of money embedded in MP soap


----------



## charmed47 (Jul 9, 2017)

Hi, I know its way past the date but for those who are reading it for the first time like me....
for the little cars and trucks amazon as those cute ones!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jul 9, 2017)

charmed47 said:


> Hi, I know its way past the date but for those who are reading it for the first time like me....
> for the little cars and trucks amazon as those cute ones!


No worries, Charmed. There will be another "reminder" coming along soon! LOL

I would also like to take this opportunity to thank everyone for all the good ideas. You guys are great! I'm mulling over some of them. However, M&P/embeds is not a viable option for me since I make lye-based soaps, have little discretionary income, a looooong list of giftees, and add to that the cost of shipping, (you see where I'm going) I tend to make Xmas gifts from what I have on hand or supplies I need to use up.

ETA: I'm still open to suggestions that fall into the realm of something "special" I can make, vs gifting money (these boys are *very well* provided for! LOL) and vs something I have to go out and buy. As much as I wish it were otherwise, I'm not Santa Claus.
:dancingsanta:​


----------



## Relle (Jul 15, 2017)

Down now to 23 weeks. Get moving. :santa::santa::santa:


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jul 15, 2017)

Yes, Mother. :mrgreen:  And thank you for the reminder. :wink:

With the price of Vanilla beans rising, a gift of Homemade Vanilla Extract is a gift idea for not only the cooks on your Christmas list, but for friends, family members, co-workers, teachers, etc. as well. 

VANILLA EXTRACT: Easy peasy. Here's the method:

    •    10 vanilla beans, split lengthwise
    •    1 liter vodka (the best available)

Use scissors to split beans, leave last inch or so unsplit to facilitate removal. Drop into the liter of vodka. Leave in the dark to infuse. Wait 12 weeks, or longer. The longer it infuses the stronger. Remove the old bean and bottle with a piece of fresh vanilla bean. (I used Tahitian.) 

OPTION: Add simple sugar syrup (1 teaspoon per cup of vodka) to the extract to sweeten it. This is what they do in most commercial varieties to create a nice sweet aftertaste.  I like to use a little dark rum instead.


----------



## lenarenee (Jul 16, 2017)

Oh my gosh you aren't kidding about the price of vanilla!!  And even the Costco vanilla with is largely water is outrageous!  For those who bake a lot it would be advisable to buy some beans NOW because its predicted to be a couple years or more before things get better - if they get better.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jul 17, 2017)

Relle do you make soaps for Christmas as gifts?  I know I do!

I surprised everyone last Christmas because they always get a little oil painting from me, but last year they go soap.!  :dancingsanta:


----------



## Relle (Jul 17, 2017)

Yes, I do Christmas Soap. Some of my friends expect soap now. I'll have to come up with some new ones.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jul 17, 2017)

I did charcoal soap last year. I used Tammy's recipe on Elements Bath & Body site, on the same page where she sells the powdered charcoal. I quite like it. Holds scent well too. I used 2% charcoal... too much! Turned the washcloth black, but it rinsed out easily. I think 1% would be perfect.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jul 20, 2017)

ha ha ha ha I gave this to my kids last Christmas!  Mind you they are between 17 and 30 ......


----------



## penelopejane (Jul 20, 2017)

Here are some more Christmas soap ideas from Pinterest that don't require special molds. 
I guess the first one is peppermint scented. 
The gingerbread man one can be modified to whatever cookie cutter you have on hand.


----------



## dixiedragon (Jul 20, 2017)

The red and white ones are really lovely!


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Jul 20, 2017)

I got a reindeer soap just like the 1 in the 3rd pic from a soap swap once.  It was so adorable! Thanks for posting those pics. I think I'll try to make those for the ladies in my department this year.


----------



## Steve85569 (Jul 21, 2017)

I'm gonna need more vanilla in the pantry.
I'll check at the local store. They have "connections" for lots of good things like that. And a storage building that takes up a half a block.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jul 21, 2017)

Those cupcakes look good enough to eat!


----------



## penelopejane (Jul 21, 2017)

Some more Christmas soap suggestions below:

It's possible that the top and bottom one could be "painted" on after the soap was made so no excuses for "it's too late to make soap".


----------



## Relle (Jul 30, 2017)

20 weeks to go or 147 sleeps.
https://www.instagram.com/p/BMb-6b_jQte/
https://au.pinterest.com/pin/554857616570650152/  Scroll down.
https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/564x/49/1b/f1/491bf15df4c5c819b931c8d82b467230.jpg


----------



## Relle (Aug 28, 2017)

17 weeks left.


----------



## jade-15 (Aug 28, 2017)

Relle said:


> 17 weeks left.



:headbanging:

I am feeling very uninspired with my Christmas soaps this year.
I don't like to make frosty type ones (blues, snowflakes) given Australian Christmas is the opposite.  Anyone else feel that way?
I want to get some gumnut moulds (or gumnut to make my own) and try something with those.


----------



## Millie (Aug 28, 2017)

I get a lurch of anxiety everytime I see this thread pop up. Gah! Time goes by faster every year. It has been a strange summer too - leaves are already changing color and we're sweeping out chimneys and rushing to cut and stack wood. I've got one christmas themed soap on the curing rack, but mostly people will get summery scents this year - I'll be dragging out my favorite season as long as I can.


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 28, 2017)

jade-15 said:


> :headbanging:
> 
> I am feeling very uninspired with my Christmas soaps this year.
> I don't like to make frosty type ones (blues, snowflakes) given Australian Christmas is the opposite.  Anyone else feel that way?
> I want to get some gumnut moulds (or gumnut to make my own) and try something with those.


I quit making Christmas themed soaps years ago, because they just do not sell well for me. My daughter's former m&p soaps would sell in some holiday markets but she gave up the business. She used to make fantastic m&p designs. I cannot even get her to make me some marshmallow soaps which always sold well at my largest Holiday market.


----------



## dixiedragon (Aug 28, 2017)

That reindeer is SO CUTE.


----------



## jade-15 (Aug 28, 2017)

I shouldn't complain as I only make two batches to give to family - I don't sell.  But I feel like I need to make something new each year.  I'm quite out of practice though so having trouble getting colours right.  Obviously I just need to make more soap :mrgreen:


----------



## toxikon (Aug 28, 2017)

Just made my big Soaper's Choice oil haul! Now I need to decide on what Christmas FOs I'm going to play with this year. I think I'd like to do a wall-pour candy cane soap for sure. And perhaps a "lump of coal" as well.

I'm going to try to get my Christmas soaps done earlier than November this year... hah.


----------



## Relle (Aug 29, 2017)

jade-15 said:


> I shouldn't complain as I only make two batches to give to family - I don't sell.  But I feel like I need to make something new each year.  I'm quite out of practice though so having trouble getting colours right.  Obviously I just need to make more soap :mrgreen:



I'd be making beachy type scents seeing it is always hot.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Sep 1, 2017)

I'm loving this Christmas Soap for Men and have every thing I need to make it -- just gotta find a cyprus in the neighborhood to nick a few twigs:





Tanya from Lovely Greens (UK) offers this excellent tutorial on a Christmas  Soap for Men. If you’re new to soap making, follow the link in the text to her free 4-part natural soapmaking series and to a video on How to make Lemongrass Soap for further instruction. She provides other useful links throughout the text as well.

Cedarwood & Lemongrass Soap with an ‘Etched’ Leaf Design

http://lovelygreens.com/2017/08/cedarwood-lemongrass-soap-recipe.html


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Sep 1, 2017)

Relle said:


> http://cuteanimalpicturesandvideos....evers-cute-holiday-christmas-picture-2012.jpg
> 
> Sorry about the links, I can't post photos direct anymore.



Oh this is too cute! Love it!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Sep 1, 2017)

cmzaha said:


> I cannot even get her to make me some marshmallow soaps which always sold well at my largest Holiday market.


Marshmellow soaps??? Do you have a DIY link? Please? and TIA.


----------



## earlene (Sep 1, 2017)

Marshmallow soaps looks like they would go over well with kids!

https://www.aussiesoapsupplies.com.au/marshmallow-fun-soap.html

https://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-body-tutorials/cold-process-soap/soap-puffed-marshmallows-2/


----------



## annalee2003 (Sep 1, 2017)

Zany_in_CO said:


> I'm loving this Christmas Soap for Men and have every thing I need to make it -- just gotta find a cyprus in the neighborhood to nick a few twigs:
> 
> View attachment 25836
> 
> ...




Those are absolutely lovely! 
I always seem to miss making soap for Christmas. So many holidays and events going on around November and December, I tend to get a bit distracted. 
Definitely saving that link though and hopefully I'll remember to look through it and make some actual holiday soap this year!


----------



## Relle (Sep 23, 2017)

13 weeks to go or 93 days. Take your pick.


----------



## penelopejane (Sep 23, 2017)

Christmas food is in the shops!


----------



## SunRiseArts (Sep 23, 2017)

Time is going way too fast!


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Sep 23, 2017)

December sounded farther away than 13 weeks. I better get to soaping! Has anyone ever used desiccant packs (the moisture absorbing packets you find in various store bought products) to cure soap? I was able to get my hands on some & I'm wondering if they'll shorten my curing time.


----------



## Kittish (Sep 23, 2017)

SoapAddict415 said:


> December sounded farther away than 13 weeks. I better get to soaping! Has anyone ever used desiccant packs (the moisture absorbing packets you find in various store bought products) to cure soap? I was able to get my hands on some & I'm wondering if they'll shorten my curing time.



I doubt it will. Curing is not just about getting the water out of the soap, it's also about the crystals rearranging themselves into a more stable structure. That takes time.


----------



## Steve85569 (Sep 23, 2017)

Dang!
That's too soon.
Can we do Christmas in January this year?!?


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Sep 23, 2017)

Kittish said:


> I doubt it will. Curing is not just about getting the water out of the soap, it's also about the crystals rearranging themselves into a more stable structure. That takes time.


Thanks!


----------



## Relle (Sep 24, 2017)

There are also only 13 Fridays until Christmas.


----------



## anjouwu (Sep 24, 2017)

I'm behind already! I just tried a batch using Nurture's Winter Wonderland, and wow did it accelerate. I'm trying again with a different FO. Wish me luck


----------



## Relle (Oct 17, 2017)

9 weeks away or 3 weeks to have your CP made for curing.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Oct 17, 2017)

Relle said:


> 9 weeks away or 3 weeks to have your CP made for curing.


 
lol, I guess I am not alone when dividing time into real time or soap time.


----------



## Millie (Oct 17, 2017)

Relle said:


> 9 weeks away or 3 weeks to have your CP made for curing.


OK, I'm in full panic mode now


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Oct 17, 2017)

Relle said:


> 9 weeks away or 3 weeks to have your CP made for curing.


Well, I guess that answers the question "what am I doing this weekend?"


----------



## Relle (Nov 1, 2017)

Now down to 7 weeks or 53 days until Christmas. Getting closer.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Nov 2, 2017)

Relle

Oh, that reminds me, I found some cute things on sale at WSP yesterday! 


Bendable Reindeer


]
Bendable Snowman

Plus cute Unicorn Ducks! And other cuties. Plus 64 items in total -- including some strange FOs -- like "Bunny Farts"???   Link:

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/store-search.aspx?Sale=1

I have to ask -- Who's all done making everything on their Christmas list?


----------



## Relle (Nov 3, 2017)

Can't imagine bunny farts smell like vanilla cake, lemon zest and blueberries.


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Nov 4, 2017)

Relle said:


> Can't imagine bunny farts smell like vanilla cake, lemon zest and blueberries.


 That's funny lol!

Any opinions on how soon is too soon to start making soaps for Christmas 2018?


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Nov 4, 2017)

SoapAddict415 said:


> ...Any opinions on how soon is too soon to start making soaps for Christmas 2018?


That's NOT funny! LOL


----------



## Kittish (Nov 4, 2017)

SoapAddict415 said:


> That's funny lol!
> 
> Any opinions on how soon is too soon to start making soaps for Christmas 2018?



...Two years ago? About.


----------



## Relle (Nov 4, 2017)

SoapAddict415 said:


> That's funny lol!
> 
> Any opinions on how soon is too soon to start making soaps for Christmas 2018?



Yesterday


----------



## lenarenee (Nov 4, 2017)

It's getting closer to almost too late to make Christmas soap for 2018!  I don't sell and I'm feeling the pressure.


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Nov 4, 2017)

I'm already looking at specialty/embed molds, holiday fragrances & planning things! Now I just need Christmas 2017 to get here so I can give away everything I made & have room to start over !


----------



## Relle (Nov 25, 2017)

4 weeks to go.Yes, it's 4 weeks, 4 weeks only. :smalltree::smalltree:


----------



## penelopejane (Nov 26, 2017)

Relle said:


> 4 weeks to go.Yes, it's 4 weeks, 4 weeks only. :smalltree::smalltree:



It's not surely! 
It can't be! I had a whole year...
Where has the time gone?


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Nov 27, 2017)

I love that post! 
 Too true!!!


----------



## SunRiseArts (Nov 27, 2017)

Oh gosh, I know, someone told me I feel the time is gone because I am getting older, but my 18 year old was complaining about time going too fast....


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Dec 4, 2017)

penelopejane said:


> It's not surely!
> It can't be! I had a whole year...
> Where has the time gone?


Lol! That's too funny !

Sent from my Z828 using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## Relle (Dec 4, 2017)

3 weeks now.


----------



## Rusti (Dec 4, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> Oh gosh, I know, someone told me I feel the time is gone because I am getting older, but my 18 year old was complaining about time going too fast....



I wonder if this perhaps has something to do with the pace of life nowadays. You don't get to slow down much anymore, always doing something.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Dec 5, 2017)

Rusti said:


> I wonder if this perhaps has something to do with the pace of life nowadays. You don't get to slow down much anymore, always doing something.


Why is that?!!! It seems the hurrieder I go, the behinder I get! Not fair!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## SunRiseArts (Dec 5, 2017)

Don't know .... but with all the gadgets we have now, we should have more time for other things, but maybe the gadgets are consuming us?

Since I love going through rabbit holes, I was thinking the other day how the earth orbits the sun, and the whole planetary system is also moving on an elliptical fashion, so maybe it has to do with that, and is like certain cycles.

So, is anyone ready for Christmas?  Got all your presents, and stuff?


----------



## annalee2003 (Dec 5, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> Don't know .... but with all the gadgets we have now, we should have more time for other things, but maybe the gadgets are consuming us?
> 
> Since I love going through rabbit holes, I was thinking the other day how the earth orbits the sun, and the whole planetary system is also moving on an elliptical fashion, so maybe it has to do with that, and is like certain cycles.
> 
> So, is anyone ready for Christmas?  Got all your presents, and stuff?



Oh no, not at all.

We just put up our little rinky dink fake tree yesterday. 
I don’t feel the whole Christmas spirit this year for some reason. Maybe it’s because I have two kids under five years old this year? You would think having kids would put you in the super Christmas spirit ... but no.
I think I’m just worn out. I want a nap! Haha.

I’m forcing myself to go buy a few more decorations tomorrow, and I’m going to attempt to make a gingerbread house this Friday, and we’re going to see the Nutcracker with some friends over the weekend ... So there’s that.

This year has flown by.


----------



## MorpheusPA (Dec 5, 2017)

I decorated Thanksgiving weekend, I cigar-banded the last of the gift soap yesterday when it hit week four (with some exceptions, but not that many).  Now it's time to bag it, tag it, and stick it under the tree.

And get this season over with.  I can't be the only one who dislikes it.


----------



## earlene (Dec 5, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> Oh gosh, I know, someone told me I feel the time is gone because I am getting older, but my 18 year old was complaining about time going too fast....





Rusti said:


> I wonder if this perhaps has something to do with the pace of life nowadays. You don't get to slow down much anymore, always doing something.





Zany_in_CO said:


> Why is that?!!! It seems the hurrieder I go, the behinder I get! Not fair!!! :mrgreen:





SunRiseArts said:


> Don't know .... but with all the gadgets we have now, we should have more time for other things, but maybe the gadgets are consuming us?
> 
> Since I love going through rabbit holes, I was thinking the other day how the earth orbits the sun, and the whole planetary system is also moving on an elliptical fashion, so maybe it has to do with that, and is like certain cycles.
> 
> So, is anyone ready for Christmas?  Got all your presents, and stuff?





annalee2003 said:


> Oh no, not at all.
> 
> We just put up our little rinky dink fake tree yesterday.
> I don’t feel the whole Christmas spirit this year for some reason. Maybe it’s because I have two kids under five years old this year? You would think having kids would put you in the super Christmas spirit ... but no.
> ...




I really believe it's a combination of things, which are externally pressed upon us as well as our internal make-up.  And I also believe, through my own experience and observation of others, that we are perfectly capable of altering our internal make-up as it relates to how we respond to those external pressures.

In my youth, I was easily pressured by the external.  Not so much anymore.  I can relax without taking on the external pressures that used to interfere with my ability to so.  Granted there are still some external situations/events that I do tend to find more pressuring than others, but far fewer than in my youth.

How we respond to the pressures of holidays (or any other events), in my opinion, also has a lot to do with our own expectations of ourselves and our attitudes and how we feel about living up to the expectations of others.  Still that's all internal and can be altered in my experience.


----------



## Relle (Dec 6, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> So, is anyone ready for Christmas?  Got all your presents, and stuff?



I only have to find something for dh (which is way too hard). 

The only Christmassy thing I've done is put up a sign on the front door and we took bunny to get her photo with Santa at the produce store and she didn't like him and leapt off his lap into the photographers arms (maybe better luck next year). Waiting for the photo to be uploaded. We have a frozen turkey to cook for Christmas Day that dh bought after Christmas Day for a bargain from last year, so that's taken care of.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Dec 6, 2017)

You are right Earlene, we tend to be our worst critics.  I wish I had small kids in the house, since my sons all grown up, Christmas is not the same.

Relle, that is too funny.  Not sure how you can control a bunny at all, I think they have a mind of their own.  

My husband and I do not exchange gifts any longer, we spend it on our "kids".  We also have a turkey for Christmas, and I will be making next week a traditional meal which can be frozen, and I have not made in like 5 years.  Also a special ham bread with raisings.


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Dec 9, 2017)

I'm with everyone else who's not ready yet. Time is just going by way too fast! We've talked about getting a tree but that's as far as my decorating has gotten lol. I started making soaps for coworker gifts in September but I don't think I made enough so unfortunately only select coworkers will get one.


----------



## Relle (Dec 17, 2017)

One week to go or 7 sleeps. You heard it here first - one week, like it or not.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Dec 17, 2017)

Relle, I don't know what is wrong with me, but this year I have ZERO Christmas spirit .... HEEEELLLLLLLPPPPP!


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 17, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> Relle, I don't know what is wrong with me, but this year I have ZERO Christmas spirit .... HEEEELLLLLLLPPPPP!


It happens...I have not had a lot of it since retirement and not enough extra money to spend. This year is even worse since no one is having Christmas Dinner and I will be at the parents for my month. But I am working on a couple of crochet items for the grand kids in the family


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Dec 18, 2017)

Relle said:


> One week to go or 7 sleeps. You heard it here first - one week, like it or not.




 These little reminders have been SO helpful! Hug!



SunRiseArts said:


> Relle, I don't know what is wrong with me, but this year I have ZERO Christmas spirit .... HEEEELLLLLLLPPPPP!


Oh fahgoodnessakes -- head over to Walmart and pay somebody's bill; pay for your coffee or whatever and pay for the person behind you while you're at it; take some soapies over to an old folks home and pass them out; Sing Christmas carols, LOUD! There's nothing like a random act of kindness to getcha out of the doldrums. That being said, I hear ya! I need to take my own advice. :mrgreen:


----------



## lenarenee (Dec 18, 2017)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Oh fahgoodnessakes -- head over to Walmart and pay somebody's bill; pay for your coffee or whatever and pay for the person behind you while you're at it; take some soapies over to an old folks home and pass them out; Sing Christmas carols, LOUD! There's nothing like a random act of kindness to getcha out of the doldrums. That being said, I hear ya! I need to take my own advice. :mrgreen:



You all could keep me company for the next couple weeks. I'll have an empty house. Now, I'm not suffering from lack of spirit because we have an awesome kid who still believes. But some Christmas activities had to be skipped this year because of needing to spend so much time studying.
I plan on practicing to make candles: :headbanging:  Why I do this to myself I'm not sure.  I'll make soap as my racks are getting bare, watch movies.
But I'll need people to talk to!  Everyone is so busy this time of year.

 we've also been gathering goods to donate to the Sudanese.  One of them is a motherless 9 year girl who's maturing early. Her father has no idea about such things, and she left with nothing appropriate to wear.

Well.... WAS without anything to wear. Our girl had some good clothes to donate that worked for her. A couple other mothers with girls this age went out to the store to buy NEW clothes for her!  So she will be sitting pretty in just a few days!  

Another woman donated money to get clothes for her brother, and they'll all be getting toys.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Dec 20, 2017)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Oh fahgoodnessakes -- head over to Walmart and pay somebody's bill; pay for your coffee or whatever and pay for the person behind you while you're at it; take some soapies over to an old folks home and pass them out; Sing Christmas carols, LOUD! There's nothing like a random act of kindness to getcha out of the doldrums. That being said, I hear ya! I need to take my own advice. :mrgreen:


 

I do RAKs all month long according to my possibilities...  but no, still not spirit.  They feel like a chore ....  now I have not sang carols out loud yet.....

Lenaree we can be pen pals !



cmzaha said:


> It happens...I have not had a lot of it since retirement and not enough extra money to spend. This year is even worse since no one is having Christmas Dinner and I will be at the parents for my month. But I am working on a couple of crochet items for the grand kids in the family


 

I get you.... I have probably done all crafts known to mankind with much success except for ... crocheting or knitting! Not sure if I am impatient, but I have never been able to learn.

I would love to learn to make knitted socks.


----------



## penelopejane (Dec 20, 2017)

Relle said:


> One week to go or 7 sleeps. You heard it here first - one week, like it or not.



Thanks for the reminders through out the year Relle. 
They have been very helpful. 

Wishing you a very merry Christmas and a happy and fantastic New Year. 

PJ


----------



## Dianne (Dec 20, 2017)

That is a fantastic New Year's resolution. I'm in! One new soap outside my comfort zone a month for 2018!


----------



## SparksnFlash (Dec 20, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> I do RAKs all month long according to my possibilities...  but no, still not spirit.  They feel like a chore ....  now I have not sang carols out loud yet.....



I find walking (or driving) around looking at Christmas lights lifts my spirits if my spirit tank is a little low.

BTW - I don't seem to be able to crochet or knit.  The yarn seems to knot up if I look at it from the corner of my eye.  (My mom gave up trying to teach me - shaking her head completely baffled.)


----------



## dixiedragon (Dec 20, 2017)

I think Relle should start the Christmas 2018 thread now.

I did it to myself again - just didn't get around to finishing my gift bags for my co-workers. But I have 2 off days this weeks, so I will do them then. They will be Happy New Year's bags instead of Christmas bags. But still with Christmassy stuff.


----------



## Relle (Dec 20, 2017)

dixiedragon said:


> I think Relle should start the Christmas 2018 thread now.



WHAT!!!!! NO,NO,NO,NO,NO,NO. Yes, I'm shouting, even I'm not that keen. :headbanging:You'll have to wait a week. :evil:


----------



## Relle (Dec 20, 2017)

penelopejane said:


> Thanks for the reminders through out the year Relle.
> They have been very helpful.
> 
> Wishing you a very merry Christmas and a happy and fantastic New Year.
> ...



Thank you, this year was  a nightmare, so looking forward to 2018.

Hope you have a Happy Christmas and great New Year as well.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Dec 20, 2017)

Gini said:


> I find walking (or driving) around looking at Christmas lights lifts my spirits if my spirit tank is a little low.
> 
> BTW - I don't seem to be able to crochet or knit. The yarn seems to knot up if I look at it from the corner of my eye. (My mom gave up trying to teach me - shaking her head completely baffled.)


 

Yep That is exactly what happens to me too!

Hey,  today I had a great day, and feel more Christmas - ish!  :dancingsanta:


----------



## SparksnFlash (Dec 21, 2017)

dixiedragon said:


> I did it to myself again - just didn't get around to finishing my gift bags for my co-workers. But I have 2 off days this weeks, so I will do them then. They will be Happy New Year's bags instead of Christmas bags. But still with Christmassy stuff.



Yep!  It's gonna be happy New Year stuff for my co-workers - again.  Luckily they all think I'm a genius for doing this every year :grin:  (Don't tell on me.)

HAPPY CHRISTMAS!!:santa:


----------



## lenarenee (Dec 21, 2017)

I'm a firm believer in making Christmas last as long as possible - and if that means you get presents even after Christmas - then so be it!!!  Who wouldn't like a present on any day of the year??

:smalltree:  :dancingsanta:


----------



## SunRiseArts (Dec 21, 2017)

lenarenee Latin people also celebrate the three kings day on January 6!  So I guess that would count 

We used to put a pair of shoes by our bedroom door, and find some $$$ the next day.


----------



## toxikon (Dec 21, 2017)

I'm looking forward to offloading a bunch of leftover soaps as gifts, so I can make room for new soap on my curing shelf. :twisted:


----------



## lenarenee (Dec 21, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> lenarenee Latin people also celebrate the three kings day on January 6!  So I guess that would count
> 
> We used to put a pair of shoes by our bedroom door, and find some $$$ the next day.



*....runs off to gather all pairs of shoes available...!!*

:santa:


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Dec 22, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> I have probably done all crafts known to  mankind with much success except for ... crocheting or knitting!





Gini said:


> BTW - I don't seem to be able to crochet or knit.


Gosh, me neither! Nice to know I'm not the only one! My mom and sister both do beautiful handwork but I never got the hang of it. Kinda makes me wonder why?


----------



## penelopejane (Dec 22, 2017)

I can crochet! 
I make washcloths. My DH begged me for one then told me they are too thick to wash his ears with so I’m trying a finer yarn. 
The things we do.


----------



## BattleGnome (Dec 22, 2017)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Gosh, me neither! Nice to know I'm not the only one! My mom and sister both do beautiful handwork but I never got the hang of it. Kinda makes me wonder why?



Very pink knits - a YouTube channel where she breaks things down in easy to understand chunks (if anyone is interested).

I knit and crochet and in my experience you need to pick one to start with before thinking about the other. It’s a toss up which will click first. One of my grandmothers tried to teach me to crochet when I was younger and I just didn’t understand it. It took until I “got bored” with knitting (my other grandmother taughme) that I was able to break down what I wasn’t understanding to learn crochet - it still confuses me but I’m much better and can actually complete an object every once in a while.


----------



## Kittish (Dec 22, 2017)

penelopejane said:


> I can crochet!
> I make washcloths. My DH begged me for one then told me they are too thick to wash his ears with so I’m trying a finer yarn.
> The things we do.



I can crochet, too. What I can't do is STOP crocheting (in much the same fashion that some people have trouble when it comes time to stop spelling banana (any Discworld fans here?) ). As evidence of this, I present the queen-size potholder. Or would, if I could get anything like a decent pic of the thing. It's nothing like flat, or even any sort of regular shape. It's whatever random color I decided to use next, and a mish-mash of every sort of pattern that I could work out to try. Don't talk to me about granny squares, though. Just don't even go there. It really did start out with the intention of being a pot holder. But I've never been able to figure out how to do a finishing edge. 

I'm *almost* done making Christmas presents for people. Unless I think of someone else. Right now, we've got two Christmas gatherings lined up, the first with friends and the second with family. My goal is to make sure everyone has _something_ to open, even if it's just a cute little trinket. Or a box to put trinkets in. Boxes are featuring heavily in this year's theme. I'm printing a Tardis themed jewelry box for the MIL right now, then I've only got one more present to make. I think. Maybe I should make a couple of extras, just in case... Aaaargh! I didn't used to catch the whole Christmas crazy thing. :headbanging: :smalltree:


----------



## bathgeek (Dec 22, 2017)

It’s not a queen size potholder, it’s a small blanket/rug. ^_~


----------



## Relle (Dec 22, 2017)

penelopejane said:


> I can crochet!
> I make washcloths. My DH begged me for one then told me they are too thick to wash his ears with so I’m trying a finer yarn.
> The things we do.



I got some crochet cotton from the $2 shop recently, it's not so thick, so that might work. It was $2.95, lots of colours.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Dec 23, 2017)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Gosh, me neither! Nice to know I'm not the only one! My mom and sister both do beautiful handwork but I never got the hang of it. Kinda makes me wonder why?


 

Ha!  I have no idea.   It may have to do with abstract thinking, or the fact that I am not a very patient person, and try to do several things at all times.  Always multitasking ....

Soap is the one thing, I put my full concentration, which might be why I kind of find it relaxing.  Painting makes me lose my sense of time and space.  I never realize how much time I dedicated to that until I am done.  Weird.


----------



## Relle (Dec 25, 2017)

It's here, no more days to go. The countdown is over, for this week anyway.:evil:

MERRY CHRISTMAS

Our day is nearly over, only 6 hours to go. It was a cloudy day 23 degrees, thank goodness as it was 43 yesterday, we nearly melted, but not today. We had the turkey that dh boned out and rolled up with baked vegs, nothing over the top and some pudding and frozen custard.


----------



## dixiedragon (Dec 27, 2017)

For some reason I decided to add small candles to my gift bags this year. In the time I make 50 lip balms or 20 bottles of lotion or a batch of soap, I make maybe 10 candles. (I have the smaller wax melting pot). I melt 20 oz at a time. This year everybody gets 1 Christmassy candle, 1 bottle of Peppermint Bark lotion, 3 assorted lipbalms and 2 bars of soap.


----------



## Millie (Dec 27, 2017)

dixiedragon said:


> For some reason I decided to add small candles to my gift bags this year. In the time I make 50 lip balms or 20 bottles of lotion or a batch of soap, I make maybe 10 candles. (I have the smaller wax melting pot). I melt 20 oz at a time. This year everybody gets 1 Christmassy candle, 1 bottle of Peppermint Bark lotion, 3 assorted lipbalms and 2 bars of soap.


What FO did you use for the evergreen scented candle? It smells sooo good! If it is a trade secret you don't have to tell  Thanks again for the wonderful gifts!!


----------



## dixiedragon (Dec 27, 2017)

Millie said:


> What FO did you use for the evergreen scented candle? It smells sooo good! If it is a trade secret you don't have to tell  Thanks again for the wonderful gifts!!


 
I think you must be thinking of your Secret Santa. Unless you are secretly my co-worker?


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Dec 30, 2017)

Is anyone thinking about Christmas 2018 yet ?


----------



## MorpheusPA (Dec 30, 2017)

SoapAddict415 said:


> Is anyone thinking about Christmas 2018 yet ?



Yep.  My cousin likes very gentle, scentless soap, so I'm planning on a 50% olive oil soap in the next week or so for her.  Then let it age a year...

:mrgreen:


----------



## Kittish (Dec 30, 2017)

bathgeek said:


> It’s not a queen size potholder, it’s a small blanket/rug. ^_~



Nope, nope, nope. It is, and forever will be, my queen size potholder. Maybe some day I'll find a really, really big pot to use it with. :mrgreen:

(Besides, it can't be a rug. It's way too lumpy. Won't lay flat no matter what.)


----------



## LilyJo (Dec 30, 2017)

SoapAddict415 said:


> Is anyone thinking about Christmas 2018 yet ?



Yep just started planning and researching trends for next year so I can get a head start on some tricky new soaps and have plenty of curing time


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Dec 30, 2017)

LilyJo said:


> Yep just started planning and researching trends for next year so I can get a head start on some tricky new soaps and have plenty of curing time


Me too. I'd really like to start selling this year.


----------



## bathgeek (Dec 31, 2017)

I’ve made 30-40 lbs of soap in the last couple of weeks. It’ll be ready for the summer and Christmas!


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Dec 31, 2017)

bathgeek said:


> I’ve made 30-40 lbs of soap in the last couple of weeks. It’ll be ready for the summer and Christmas!


How do you decide on what scents to make for the year? 

Sent from my Z828 using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## bathgeek (Dec 31, 2017)

Some are bestsellers and I’m just replenishing stock.  I made my scent decisions a long time ago when I bought the FOs. ^_^  I stopped making stuff that didn’t sell (people like mint soap but not peppermint soap!) 

Several are limited edition or one-off scents that I mixed myself. I didn’t think they were all that great and they don’t really add much to the stuff I have, so I won’t be making more, but they were worth having for the seasonal variety. 

Some are destash fragrances I got off Facebook and I am using those as limited editions. 

I also make often make 5lbs in one go, so 5 loaves or 50 bars. It doesn’t take that much more time than making 1-2 loaves, and it saves me recordkeeping time.


----------

